# No internet connection with HOTSPOT?

## pmam

I am trying for the first time to connect my laptop through my smartphone's hotspot

I activated hotspot in my smartphone and established WIFI connection with laptop

and get IP from smartphone - nameserver in resolv.conf seems ok

but can not connect to internet - also ping -c 1 8.8.8.8 is failed

Please advise if I need to install any additional  package to gentoo in laptop or change any configuration?

----------

## eccerr0r

Does it work for anything else? other OS?

Did you set up your wifi correctly for other wireless access points?

Some carriers do special tricks to prevent you from tethering and want you to pay extra for the service, that's another possibility?  From the data you've given, most likely something's wrong with your phone or your isp...  Can you at least ping your phone?

----------

## pmam

eccerr0r,

 *Quote:*   

> Does it work for anything else? other OS?

 

This is my first time to use hotspot so no reference - 

Now I just tried with another gentoo's desk top and also with WIN7 OS - 

The same result - no internet connection.

 *Quote:*   

> Did you set up your wifi correctly for other wireless access points?

 

Yes - and I can connect internet with my WIFI router.

 *Quote:*   

> Can you at least ping your phone?

 

I did not know how to find out my phone IP but I guess it is as following:

```
ping -c 1 192.168.43.1

PING 192.168.43.1 (192.168.43.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.43.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.78 ms

--- 192.168.43.1 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.784/1.784/1.784/0.000 ms
```

Here is ping result to google - looks transmission is ok but no receive:

```
 ping -c 1 8.8.8.8

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
```

Looks there is a problem with my carrier - Right?

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

Yeah, either that, or your phone is not set up properly.

I heard that a lot of "carrier branded" phones have carrier firmware that does funny stuff or disables tethering...

You might want to look for third party tethering software.  You didn't mention what phone you had and who the carrier is.   This is prevalent in the USA (but will new net neutrality laws change this?) but not sure about other countries.

I have one android phone that seems to not do anything funny with the packets, as it's not carrier branded or have carrier firmware - so apparently there are some phones out there that don't dupe the consumer...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

You should see all the usual WiFi Associating and Authenticating in dmesg for you phones hotspot as you would for your WiFi access point.

Your phone will set a default password. You will need to know that and enter it somewhere for the laptop to connect to the phone.

Its usually this bit that is carrier crippled, since the rest of the link is needed for web access from the phone.

Does tethering via USB work?

Thats harder to set up on your laptop as you need the kernel options to get ethernet interface usb0 to appear but after that, its just wired networking.

----------

